# Human eye drops for dogs



## boxcarhorse (27 March 2013)

Hi

Is it OK to use human eye drops on dogs for conjuctivitis?  I've used Golden Eye etc. on horse before... And a vet friend once gave my partner eye drops, which were veterinary ones - so I'm guessing they're interchangeable.

Thanks


----------



## sisco (27 March 2013)

Friend used optrex infected eye on her dog who had same thing cleared it up quickly,


----------



## Copperpot (27 March 2013)

I used some last week and they cleared his eye up a treat. Brolene I think they were called.


----------



## samstar (27 March 2013)

Golden eye is fine to use on dogs, ive also used it on rabbits in the past


----------



## boxcarhorse (27 March 2013)

Brilliant - thanks all.


----------

